# What a sad day...Craig's Look has been shut down :(



## scrubbinrims

My favorite nationwide CL search engine Craig's Look has apparently been shut down by CL...why I ask, as there are many like it?

I have been looking around the past couple of hours for a replacement, but nothing is as concise and categorically easy to navigate.

This is terrible, especially since local vintage bikes rarely come up in my area.

Does anyone have a good CL search engine they could recommend?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## SailorMac

Search Tempest
http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## DonChristie

http://bike.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/bike.cgi?cat=bik&itm=schwinn


----------



## methos109

One I have been using is allofcraigs.com
Has worked well for me.


----------



## diane.m77

Definitely sad, but I've definitely seen a few crop up since then. My favorite now is yourlist. Sometimes I skip over to craiggers, too.


----------



## jpromo

It's not nationwide but statewidelist.com is exactly what it sounds like!


----------



## scrubbinrims

*uh oh*

Craigslist (or their legal team) is ordering a cease an desist on pulling from thier listings in these national queries...don't know if it is a money issue or wanting to keep it local as originally designed, but the jaxed mash site I have been using has been shut down for all intents and purposes.
Thanks for noting the other sites and I will give them a try before CL pulls the plug on them too.
Chris


----------



## ridingtoy

Yeah, I used to use ByeByeList to search until that got shut down. Now I use either searchtempest or allofcraigs. Personally, I think CL is doing it's users a disservice by cutting off easy-to-use searches. I understand they want to keep each location local, but it sure doesn't hurt to have a little wider audience when you want to sell something. JMHO

Dave


----------

